# Rod's House



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Here are some pix of my Cichlids. I have 8-9" Labiatus (Red Devil), 12"Flower Horn, 7" FH, and a 6" FH. I have more Cichlids in my possession, but are waiting for them to color up some more before I post their pix!

View attachment 160202

View attachment 160203

View attachment 160204

View attachment 160205

View attachment 160206

View attachment 160207

View attachment 160208

View attachment 160209

View attachment 160210

View attachment 160211

View attachment 160212

View attachment 160213

View attachment 160214

View attachment 160215

View attachment 160216

View attachment 160218

View attachment 160219

View attachment 160220


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Mods, please move to photo gallery!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rod that is a very impressive cichlid collection. i love the FHs.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great looking fish. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Man, your fish are truly impressive!


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanx for the replies. I'm been fortunate enough to get a hold of some nice fish along my way to completing my collection (as if the collection if ever really complete lol). I'm still in search of a few more fish and then I think I'll be good!


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

nice show off pic!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

very impressive,


----------

